# North Jersey Orchid Show (1/15 - 1/17)



## eOrchids (Jan 11, 2016)

Place: Douglass Student Center in New Brunswick, NJ

Vendors:
Piping Rock
Orchidphile
Ten Shin Gardens
Fair Orchids
Kelley Korner Orchid Supplies
J&L Orchids
Marcella Orchids
Acme Orchid Co
New World Orchids
Andy Orchids
Marlow Orchids


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2016)

Eric, when are you going?


----------



## Clark (Jan 12, 2016)

I would not call Middlesex County north Jersey. Ever.

This is doable.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 12, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Eric, when are you going?



Saturday morning, of course!


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 12, 2016)

Clark said:


> I would not call Middlesex County north Jersey. Ever.
> 
> This is doable.



hahaha...that is true!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2016)

eOrchids said:


> Saturday morning, of course!



I hope that there are some plants left for you.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I hope that there are some plants left for you.



I hope everyone buys all the good stuff so I don't feel like buying anything


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 12, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I hope that there are some plants left for you.



I have come out of shows with nothing on hand. Just like the orchid show at Silva last year!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes, that was funny. Good thing Marco showed us the BBQ place or it would have been sad for you!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2016)

I thought I might have display there but just a paph. I may help with clerking Friday morning


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2016)

I am thinking about it but $#!T is just too hectic at work.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2016)

Sneak preview before show opening




























Elmer Nj


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 15, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Sneak preview before show opening
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks promising!  Cant wait for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Hien (Jan 15, 2016)

Could anyone give me a step by step direction to this place using route 18 (I am going to start from Old Bridge route 516 , taking route 18 driving northward, but I don't know the streets in Brunswick and I don't have GPS
I went to the website , it mentioned a parking deck . Is this free parking, or do you need a ticket to enter the deck?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2016)

The parking is free

I'll try to figure out the directions for you Hien

Angela, here's a nice cymbidium sinense for you
'Tia ping yang'










Better image of flower, may open more


Elmer Nj


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2016)

Take 18 to Rutgers exit George st, go left onto George. Follow George around the little traffic circle, you'll see intersection chapel drive right nichol left: go left. The student building is at intersection on front left. After turning left beyond student building see signs for event parking on left and park in garage or maybe also lot on left (though may be staff only in open lot)


Elmer Nj


----------



## Hien (Jan 15, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Take 18 to Rutgers exit George st, go left onto George. Follow George around the little traffic circle, you'll see intersection chapel drive right nichol left: go left. The student building is at intersection on front left. After turning left beyond student building see signs for event parking on left and park in garage or maybe also lot on left (though may be staff only in open lot)
> 
> 
> Elmer Nj



thanks for the direction


----------



## Clark (Jan 15, 2016)

I think we will be there around 1pm.
Then Star Wars for 2nd time.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2016)

Few more pics


































































Elmer Nj


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2016)

One more 







Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2016)

thanks for sharing. I was too busy at work to get to judging. In fact, after working the overnight shift later I'm probably going to go straight to the event.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 15, 2016)

Not a bad show. Donna and I went early today. Much warmer than where they held the show last year. I wasn't particularly impressed with the paphs. that Ten Shin had to sell. They had lots of complex but I didn't see labels. I asked about another paph. and was told it was a hangianum x with something. I suggested malipoense and they agreed and then said it was Memoria Larry Heuer. Couldn't have been Mem. Larry Heuer if it was made with hangianum. The one guy, is always too pushy for me. I didn't buy anything from them. Like usual, we get there early and leave before it gets crowded. Was glad that we went. Knew many of the vendors so had lots to talk about.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2016)

Only 5-1/2 hours!


----------



## troy (Jan 16, 2016)

No pictures!!!?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2016)

Do you mean you don't see any of the photos?


----------



## troy (Jan 16, 2016)

No, post some pictures!!!!


----------



## troy (Jan 16, 2016)

I see them now, the only paph pic is of venustrum alba


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2016)

Hey Bob, should have mentioned you were going I was there all morning could have met up. We may have walked right past each other. Definitely warmer than the last venue, and the people there are very nice!

I know that eric eric and Clark will post slipper pictures later so I took some of other interesting things


Elmer Nj


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2016)

Those were definitely Mem. Larry Heuer. 
They were all in this icy minty green that I love, and one even free from markings, I was very tempted but the plants were all very big. 
I don't know what they feed them in Taiwan. lol

I picked up a couple of thaianum ( at home I found out the roots were poor but leaves were still rock hard. Hope they survive), a couple of chamberlainianum ( one was in spike and I quickly picked that one up first), one Gloria Naugle ( yet another one but this one had no spots on the underside), a couple of aerangis fastuosa in bud ( my wish list fulfilled!!), so I got a bunch from Ten Shin. 
Cymbidiums were so tempting but had to wait for maybe next year after making some more space. 

Then I picked up one more leucochilum from Marlows orchids as mine ( from him two years ago) lately had some issues. 

He had one very healthy looking one and I grabbed it. 
The leaves were typical, unlike mine which has unusually thick and shiny leaves.
Still happy. Can't wait for it to flower one day. 
Those small bellatulum were also tempting but I have two at home. 

Then, picked up Ascofinetia Cherry Blossom 'Hawaii' from New World Orchids.
From the example photo, it looks just like 'Carmela' clone.
Hopefully this will be that hot pink I was looking for. 
I already have two but neither are hot pink.
First time meeting Kristen in person. She was very pleasant to deal with. 

Then final stop was at fair orchids. I picked up one album charlesworthii and one regular form. 

Skipped Piping Rock this time. Sorry, Glen.

Much nicer place than the old & dark & cold barnhouse this time. 
Lots of beautiful flowers.
Loved those album venustum. I want it!!!!







Bob in Albany said:


> Not a bad show. Donna and I went early today. Much warmer than where they held the show last year. I wasn't particularly impressed with the paphs. that Ten Shin had to sell. They had lots of complex but I didn't see labels. I asked about another paph. and was told it was a hangianum x with something. I suggested malipoense and they agreed and then said it was Memoria Larry Heuer. Couldn't have been Mem. Larry Heuer if it was made with hangianum. The one guy, is always too pushy for me. I didn't buy anything from them. Like usual, we get there early and leave before it gets crowded. Was glad that we went. Knew many of the vendors so had lots to talk about.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 16, 2016)

Charles, Donna and I arrived when they opened on Friday and only stayed about an hour and a half. I'm easy to find with my red pony tail :rollhappy: Donna took some photos with her phone while I was talking to everyone. Here they are:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 16, 2016)

I bought mostly non paphs. I bought a Coelogyne Jannine Banks 'Snow White' HCC/AOS/OSNSW, Burr. Sunkissed 'Butter Cup' from Piping Rock, and my first phrag. from our fellow S.T. member Michael from Main Street Orchids and that was a Phrag Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4N x Phrag. kovachii in flower with 3 growths, and from Andy's a Paph vejvarutianum which was a large multigrowth plant that was previously bloomed.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 16, 2016)

Your Coelogyne Jannine Banks 'Snow White' must be very interesting!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 16, 2016)

Wow ! I am impressed by the quality and beauty of many plants!!! Thanks for the pics!

Can someone tell me what it this plant?
http://uploads.tapatalk-


----------



## Jaljala (Jan 16, 2016)

It looks like Maxillaria triloris
Fantastic markings !


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 16, 2016)

And this one??



Paph inconnu by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 16, 2016)

Jaljala said:


> It looks like Maxillaria triloris
> Fantastic markings !



Yes, fantastic color! oke:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2016)

Varvara 'Penn Valley' AM/AOS (Clari de Lune x fairrieanum)

It noted the name because I thought it was very strange. 
My first thought upon looking at these flowers was fairrieanum crossed on to spotted bulldog of some sort.

Those flowers of spicerianum from Glen are amazing!!! I really wanted it. should have talked to him.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2016)

Specimen of Jewel Orchid (Ludisia discolor) in bloom. 











Rynchostylis gigantia red. This was very fragrant.





















Epi ? Butterfly Kisses 'Mendenhall' AM/AOS






Same one that Charles posted earlier I think. I really liked this.






Degarmoara Jay Yamada. 
This looked like very dark form of Mitassia Charles M. Fitch I once had, but the plant looked nothing like it. Gigantic plant with huge multiple spikes all over.






Fdk. After Dark 'Morning After' x Ctsm. Pileatom 'Green Gold'
I wish I could have captured the color better, but my iphone camera with its limited function could only do so much with so much light coming in from the large window right behind it. This was very pretty and unique considering one parent is very dark.






Paphiopedilum Snow Bird 'Opalescence' AM/AOS






Dendrobium Maui Sparkle. This was very pretty but the color came out horrible. Use your imagination. 







There were so many more of course, but I was busy shopping and then visiting the greenhouse nearby, which had many cattleyas in bloom among others, and some very interesting succulent plants.
I might post those pictures in a separate thread since they are mostly non-orchids. 
It was a great day!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2016)

nice pics all! I did think I saw Neil looking at orchids and talking to people while we were doing clerking stuff (I saw the knit hat first then thought I recognized the owner  )
It was a very nice show (is, still tomorrow). Lots of light and space, lots of vendors with cool stuff and some very nice plants in displays


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2016)

You did?
I don't think I saw you. I would have said hello.
Or were you one of those people walking around with notes and pen?
They were right next to me, but I was taking a few pictures first trying not to buy plants. I normally go straight to the vendors. 
then over to the vendors.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes, I was clerking and trying to stay out of everyone's way and trying to keep notes of what received awards and passing info to other clerks in team so I only very briefly got a chance to look around 
I was also trying very hard not to buy anything  but did end up buying that cymbidium of all things which was $40  though it is very pretty and the flowers and stem closely resemble a striped coralroot! (Corallorhiza striata). Doesn't have fragrance yet though I'm assuming it will
I tried looking up cym pots online to put it in but the first ceramic ones I found cost almost as much as the orchid $38  again
(Plastic looks good enough for now)
And I did see and talk to 'Main Street mike' from here; the phal lindenii and ancistrochilus pics here were from his sales area, lindenii had the largest flowers I'd seen of that species, and one ancistrochilus I think mounted had two flowers on a spike! The man is an excellent grower


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2016)

My original plan was to limit my purchase to just 2, but I ended up with 11. 

I wanted some cymbidium. Matt had so many good ones.

I think nice clay cymbidium pots are usually costly. 
I have two and they were each $40 at least, and these are considered cheapest. lol 

One day, I want to spend some money on really nice pots, but now, I would use that money to buy more paphs.


----------



## troy (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting, the mini tour was great


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2016)

I met eOrchids there and after buying some things.... , me not him, we went to meet Ty T., in the Rutgers floral greenhouses, where he keeps the orchids. I'm at work so no posting photos.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 17, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Varvara 'Penn Valley' AM/AOS (Clari de Lune x fairrieanum)
> 
> It noted the name because I thought it was very strange.
> My first thought upon looking at these flowers was fairrieanum crossed on to spotted bulldog of some sort.
> ...



Thanks! I could see fairrie too... !! But didn't think about a Maudiae type with it!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 17, 2016)

Forgot one of the awarded plants, phrag inti's tears













Elmer Nj


----------



## Clark (Jan 20, 2016)

I got -
Habenaria medusa
Bulbophyllum medusa

$55 for the two of them.


----------

